# Anything new in cordless tools



## proftooler (Mar 8, 2005)

Anybody new of any cordless tools that actually have any power or any runtime.? I'm sick of tools that crap out in cold weather and dont last through the job.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 27, 2003)

Milwaukee has some new ones coming out - 24v with the weight of the current 18v's. Supposed to be longer lasting and charge quicker .. and I say supposed to be as I haven't seen any reviews on them yet.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

hatchet said:


> Milwaukee has some new ones coming out - 24v with the weight of the current 18v's. Supposed to be longer lasting and charge quicker .. and I say supposed to be as I haven't seen any reviews on them yet.


I am waiting for some more info on these tools also.


----------



## carpentermikeal (Mar 8, 2005)

proftooler said:


> Anybody new of any cordless tools that actually have any power or any runtime.? I'm sick of tools that crap out in cold weather and dont last through the job.



I think the Panasonic 15.6v cordless drill blows away all the others. Its a great weight and size and has the most torque. Consumer report did a study and it has the longest run time. The only down side is its a 200 dollar drill set and if the batteries ever go out on you there a 100 bucks a piece to replace. Festool has good cordless tools but way to expensive in my opinion.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I've had the Panasonic drill/driver for about 6 mos. now. Not a long haul test but it is used almost daily, so far no problems. The kit comes with 2 batteries and I dare you to wear them both out in a day. I got about 6hrs. drilling and driving 1/4" Tapcons during the last hurricanes and we were really humping it.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Everybody should buy a extra battery so they have at least 2. What do you do when your nailer goes through a stick of nails, throw it on the deck and curse at it for running out of nails so fast? :cheesygri


----------



## JohnToolGuy (Mar 8, 2005)

*The tools are 28 volts and kick butt*



Cole_21 said:


> I am waiting for some more info on these tools also.


I just saw the big red Milwaukee Experience semi at my distributor so I stopped and they had the new v28 lithium ion tools. I got my hands on the drill, sawsall and circle saw. These tools are powerful and beat the yellow tools head to head in cutting and drilling and they never stopped. You had to see it to believe it. they have a website www.v28power.com where test results are shown. I placed an order and can’t wait for them to arrive. Cole, they have some tool reviews on the site too. :Thumbs:


----------



## christoph (Mar 11, 2005)

*Black and Decker*



Mike Finley said:


> Everybody should buy a extra battery so they have at least 2. What do you do when your nailer goes through a stick of nails, throw it on the deck and curse at it for running out of nails so fast? :cheesygri


You get funniest comment of the year award!

You're all probably going to laugh at me, but I use a Black and Decker 24v Drill. I like it, it lasts long, and I think the torque is good. I've been working in the snow and mud with it, and so far it hasn't let me down.


----------



## carpentermikeal (Mar 8, 2005)

proftooler said:


> Anybody new of any cordless tools that actually have any power or any runtime.? I'm sick of tools that crap out in cold weather and dont last through the job.


Heres a new tool that just came out in january at first I thought it was just a weekend warrior tool but now I think it my come in usefull for custom jobs. Its called a "Triton 18v plunge drill" it has a spring loaded base to keep your bit perpendicular to the work surface it can be used as a hammer drill to.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

What? An 18 volt plunger? Son-of-a-beeotch, I gotta get me one of those, sometimes that Mexican food you know...


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

christoph said:


> You're all probably going to laugh at me, but I use a Black and Decker 24v Drill. I like it, it lasts long, and I think the torque is good. I've been working in the snow and mud with it, and so far it hasn't let me down.


You're right christoph. A lot of contractors here are going to laugh at you. You don't say what you do or what your business is but look through the older Tools threads about cordless drills, etc. B&D just doesn't stand the test of time when it comes to what a lot of us here do.


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

Tool guy,
I checked out your link, They look pretty nice (v28) but I get the feeling that i might have to sell my truck to buy a four pack and there's no way I'm gonna fit that stuff in the basket on my bicycle.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> I've had the Panasonic drill/driver for about 6 mos. now. Not a long haul test but it is used almost daily, so far no problems. The kit comes with 2 batteries and I dare you to wear them both out in a day. I got about 6hrs. drilling and driving 1/4" Tapcons during the last hurricanes and we were really humping it.


Teetor,
Is this drill still holding up well? I use Dewalt and they suck. Need to get a replacement.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

All of them are still running great. No battery problems either. I had one fall 2 floors this week, it bent the driver but not the spindle. Had 4 of them out in the rain installing shutters before Wilma and they're all still fine. The chargers don't like the rain, lost one of them.


----------



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

teetor, ive got the panasonic also. Only got it because my dewalt had died and needed a replacement ASAP. Saw the panasonic at my local roofing supplies who reckon panasonic lead the way in battery technology so I got it. Had it about 2 years now and its superb, so much better than the DW.


----------



## JohnToolGuy (Mar 8, 2005)

Milwaukee's V28 Lithium-ion tools seem to run fine in cold weather unlike NiCad battery tools.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I used AEG battery tools, up until about 5 or 6 years ago. I switched totally to Milwaukee 18volt. I have great run time from these batteries, but they do have a greatly shortened lifetime if you charge a hot battery. 

I recently got a 28V Milwaukee porta-band. These suckers rock. As my 18volt tools die, I'll be switching to 28v. Those are super nice batteries that last and last.


----------



## Paul2311 (Jan 5, 2006)

*Dual Drill Junk*

I fell for the "Mansfield" Dual Drill.:furious: What a pc of crap ! Too heavy, only 550 rpm and it's built like crap. Did some homework and found out it's a "KINPOW" Dual drill and they slapped an American sounding name on it so it would sell here in the states. The concept is cool but it's just not what the idiotfomercial says it is. I have carple tunnel syndrome and after about 15 min of switching the chucks I've had it. I'm sending it back and going back to my Twist-Lok system for or drilling and driving.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Never heard of any of your stuff.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Yup, saw that infomercial a few weeks ago. I usually don't watch them, but that one got my attention. I figured it was too good to be true. Sorry you got ripped.
One drill/driver that did get my attention and money was the fein 14.4 volt. I didn't need another one, but for the price I couldn't pass it up. It got pretty high marks in a recent comparison/review also.
I bought mine for $85 just last week. I see today the price is $95. It's still a great bargain as the regular price is $189. Just saw the eaxact drill yesterday for $189 in a woodworking store also
I haven't put it through its paces yet, but I like the way it feels...well made and only 1/2 hour for a charge.
If anyone is interested, the link is at Coastal Tools...
http://www.coastaltool.com/cgi-bin/...14.htm?L+coastest+mdcj5476ff2ffe2f+1133699842


----------

